# Which clinic?



## cress (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello
We have one daughter naturally but left it too late to start for a second.  I am 44 and currently looking at egg sharing.  The Bridge can match me in 2/3 months vs all of the other clinics around 6/12.....
Anyone know why and also if the Bridge have a good reputation.  We are doing this in the UK, not abroad.


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

As in the Bridge Centre, just south of London Bridge? I went and had investigations there and was not overly thrilled.

I found it incredibly difficult to get through to people on the phone, voicemails are not returned and the doctors were really unfriendly and unsupportive. The nurses were nice enough though.

I chose the Bridge Centre initially as it was so close to my office, but now travel a considerable distance to go and see someone else as I was so put off by them. I can't comment on their results though.

I have heard excellent things about the Lister.

Hope this helps.


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi i looked at the bridge before choosing Bourn Hall in cambridge if i was going to choose a clinic in london the bridge would have been my top choice although i thought 36 was upper age limit for egg sharing maybe im wrong good luck with your treatment


----------

